# Please help me



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry about being a parasite. I feel really bad.

You are on board a Boeing 747 taking a trip across the country with five other people.
All engines suddenly die.
There is one parachute.
Your altitude is too high for anyone to jump without a parachute and survive.
Assume there is no water on the ground.
Everyone must survive.
What will you do?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Hm, maybe waiting till you get into an altitude where you can jump? But maybe the clue is that you all must stay IN the Boeing because you won't die because of any special security thing?


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

all engines just die 

I would say the plane should glide down, and make an emergency landing somewhere.

although if it were a 747, it would be unlikely that all engines would stop, more likely it would be that the rudder would jam, and the plane would go into a spin and dive head-first into the ground at full speed, not pretty, but happened about 3 times with other boeing jets of the same tail design as 747's. (my advice, go airbus)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Very funny, oistrach :lol: . My advice is to have everyone join hands and have one person have the parachute on and everyone jumps out together, holding on the the one with the parachute. If one person falls they will cushion anyone else who does.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Maybe you could make a a human line, one grabbs the other that the last person reaches the ground and the highest is still in the Boeing, and the last can step on earth and is free, then the next....hm: i got the problem: what will happen to the last one...ok another try: lets put a trampoline or just some soft things to make jumping easier....


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Any more of these and I'll be getting straight F's.

I spent a while doing research and here's my answer.

If all engines die, the pilot would rise to the highest altitude he can get. Then he would start dumping fuel to reduce weight and the risk of fire upon landing. Then he would start gliding. He can go about 80 miles in all directions. If he can find an airport or farm or something the plane will be OK.

But I think they wanted me to use the parachute in some way.


----------



## oistrach13 (Jul 14, 2004)

yes, glide down, that was my answer


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

I think they didn't want you to use the parachute, i think that was a hint to put you on a wrong direction


----------



## max (Jul 17, 2004)

what class is this for???


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daniel_@Aug 30 2004, 01:32 AM
> *I think they didn't want you to use the parachute, i think that was a hint to put you on a wrong direction
> [snapback]1680[/snapback]​*


Well, then can I have the parachute? 

Yikes, I hate trick questions!


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

I think the parachute is meant to be used on the ground so that you can

1. Use it as protection from the weather
2. Help rescuers in helicopters etc see you
3. If the plane cant land in a safe place, use it as a sort of rescue rope by tying one end to the plane and have everyone slide down it (but of course if youre at 200mph, that might not help).


Thanks

Anton


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

One more thing, also if you could get the parachute into a large heap and tie it with sticky tape or something, then chuck it off the plane, the plane could then basically make a couple of flights over it and have everyone jump out. You could, then again, fly BA's clubworld where you get a bed and chuck that out, it would make for a much more comfortable landing. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2018)

Pra&#39:y?

.............


----------

